# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Overslaan van mijn hart

## moppie1105

Heb al een poosje last van zogenaamd overslaan van mijn hart. Volgens de artsen is het niet echt overslaan maar komt de ene slag te vroeg en de volgende wel weer op tijd waardoor je denkt dat je hart overslaat. Het kan helemaal geen kwaad maar toch maak je je wel angstig daardoor. Heb nu een andere betablokker gekregen (had atenolol voor mijn verhoogde bloeddruk en mijn snelle polsslag van gemiddeld 85 a 90.) Heb nu bisoprol gekregen die het ritme beter kan reguleren. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of kan iemand me een goed advies aan de hand doen?????

----------


## Chloë

Ik heb zelf ook zo'n klachten gehad, een drietal jaren terug en toen kreeg ik ook een bétablokker. En dat 'overslaan' ging toen ook over. Ik kreeg toen Tenormin Minor (maar de hoeveelheid weet ik niet meer).

Zo'n viertal maanden terug kreeg ik plots opnieuw last daarvan en toen kreeg ik ook nog eens een hartritmestoornis erbij. Dat betekent dat mijn hart op onwillekeurige momenten plots té snel gaat slaan waardoor ik mij opgejaagd voel, begin te zweten en mijn licht voel in mijn hoofd. En naast die hartritmestoornissen heb ik nog regelmatig dat 'overslaan' van mijn hart.

Mijn huisarts zei ook dat het niet ernstig was maar dat het een erg vervelend probleem is. Je hoeft je dus geen zorgen te maken. Misschien gaat het van jou ook een poosje over, net zoals van mij

groetjes!
Chloë
http://www.bloggen.be/gezondheidshoekje

----------


## petronella65

wat doet atenolol precies?
wat te doen bij overdosis?

----------


## moppie1105

atenolol is een bloeddrukverlager,hoort bij de betablokkers.
Bij een overdosis moet je altijd een arts waarschuwen!!

----------


## petronella65

> atenolol is een bloeddrukverlager,hoort bij de betablokkers.
> Bij een overdosis moet je altijd een arts waarschuwen!!


ik vroeg me af of het niet teveel is als de hoeveelheid dosis veranderd.
ik ga van 25mg naar 100mg atonolol

----------


## moppie1105

ik weet et niet, als de arts het voorschrijft........
misschien moet je anders nog maar ff navragen.
Ik heb 25 mg gehad, en nu heb ik bisoprolol.
Succes ermee!

----------


## saskia68

hoi
ik heb ook overslagen en word er ook erg bang van.
waarom komt het elke dag weer terug

----------


## Sefi

> hoi
> ik heb ook overslagen en word er ook erg bang van.
> waarom komt het elke dag weer terug


Ben je er weleens mee naar de dokter geweest?

----------


## saskia68

> Ben je er weleens mee naar de dokter geweest?


ja alles is nagekeken.
het is een goede overslag zeg maar.
maar waarom komt het steeds terug.
ik loop ook bij een psygholoog voor mijn angsten ervoor.
ik wil het niet meer,of ik wil minder
maar heb elke dag wel zo'n 30x overslaand hart

----------


## dotito

@Saskia,

Ben je al eens langs een neuroloog geweest,die geven er meestal Bètablokkers voor.

----------

